# Appeals Process



## voleurs (10 Sep 2015)

Hi I'm wondering if anyone has received/requested their appeals letter? 

Interesting reading with a lot of small print!


----------



## Junopops (11 Sep 2015)

I was actually just about to post on here and ask if anyone had requested an appeals form.  I was waiting until I had my refund and compensation sorted out before starting to appeal.  

Did you just ring the bank and request a form to appeal?
Can you give us an idea of what they are looking for in the appeals form?


----------



## voleurs (11 Sep 2015)

Yeah I phoned last week and it came today.

There's pages of info but basically you can appeal in relation to your tracker or for extra financial compensation.  They list figures depending on the severity of your situation and how it affected you.  Between 5,000 and 35,000 but your initial compensation offer will come off that figure if they decide you have a case.

They want to know how its affected you and fir supporting evidence-receipts, doctors notes, financial advice, legal advice etc.


----------



## Freshstart (14 Sep 2015)

Also awaiting my appeals form. What about the damage this has done to peoples lives that can't be quantified! Disgraceful! And asking for doctors notes is an invasion of privacy. Makes me laugh as myself and my husband simply couldn't afford to go to the doctors for help with stress due to paying these ridiculous mortgage rates! We were offered just over 1000 in compensation which feels like a slap in the face. Can't understand why we were offered so little compared to others I've read about.


----------



## Freshstart (16 Sep 2015)

Just wondering if anyone knows what exactly the appeals procedure entails? As in once you receive the appeals form and send it back what happens next? Has anyone got this far yet?


----------

